# Sigma 105mm Vs Nikon 60mm



## mwcfarms (Dec 10, 2011)

Now go! Lol, no seriously I don't do a lot of macro at all. No interest really. I have this Sigma lying around collecting dust and was going to sell it and someone offered to trade me their Nikon 60mm. Thoughts if it was you?


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2011)

Well do you want another macro lens that is 60mm in focal length? 

If you're just going to use it as a regular lens you'd be better getting a 50mm f1.4 - wider max aperture to work with, faster AF and more accurate manual focusing over regular shooting distances. You could even tack on a set of kenko AF extension tubes to use with the lens to get macro shots if you only do then once in a while.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 10, 2011)

I do occasionly use a macro. Ring/detail shots. The Sigma I have is a DX lens and I use my D700 95 percent of the time. Thats one of the reasons I was going to sell it. I have heard that the Nikon 50mm 1.4 isn't worth it. That the new 1.8 G is better. I'd like to have a macro around I guess but honestly for the amount I use macro I think your right and go with extension tubes.


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you considered the sigma 50mm f1.4? I've read that it pretty much beats the older canon 50mm f1.4 design and if the nikon is also an older lens it might well beat that as well.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2011)

What? The Sigma 105 is a DX lens??? Huh??? How can that be? That just does not sound right to me...

I have a 60mm AF-D micro-Nikkor...it's used almost exclusively for document copying, where it's an excellent lens. But honestly, I think it's a bad choice for people work...the lens is very high-res, and the newer 60 G-series has this super-real, super-saturated, "overhyped" look that I do not like. Macro lenses really are poor for work at 5,6,7,8,910,15,20,30,40 feet...the AF is very hair trigger at longer distances, and there is a higher-than-acceptable number of OOF shots when shooting in COntinuous AF< or when you want REALLY CRITICAL focus placement at "distance".

I'm not a fan of the 60mm length...but it was too good to pass up, price-wise.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 10, 2011)

Now I have to go look again, I hate Sigma's coding. Why can't it be simple like Nikons. Well color me embarrassed lol. When I bought my D700 the guy at the store told me it might not work my with Sigma lol because it was a DC lens. I never went to check the actual lens just looked up DC lens online lol. Derrel your da man.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 10, 2011)

Dee,

This is what I know from the world of wedding photographers.  A lot of people prefer the 60mm because they like to shoot detail shots handheld.  Since it is shorter zoom length, you can shoot it at a slower shutter.  But then it will be harder for you to have a little fun with taking pictures of bugs since you have to get so close.  Plus you will be blocking the light with your head.  I think either way is a good choice.  The 60mm is smaller too.  So thats a plus for wedding photographers.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a good point, I guess if I still dont use it lol I can always sell it. Decisions decisions. It just sucks to have a lens sitting around that I never use except for wedding/detail shots. I have used the 105 for portraits with the D90 but lord the Sigma focusing system is noisey as hell when its hunting.


----------

